# Would you change food brands?



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi everyone! 

Now, I've been through the old posts about dog food, and I've read through other info online, but I am just plain confused.







Sorry to bring this topic up again.

Like many of you, I've spent a small fortune on kibble to feed my picky Peanut. Right now Peanut is eating Bil-Jac puppy. It's the only food he willing eats everyday. I've read mixed reviews on Bil-jac, but he's actually eating, so I don't really want to change food again. 

But, he's been chewing on his feet more than he chews on his toys. His feet look like they have tear stains on them. I read that the feet chewing is because of allergies. I assume it's something in the food. Also, everyone has talked about the "small firm stools with little smell". On the Bil-Jacs, Peanuts #2's are really long and soft and really stinky. Sorry, to be gross. I spoke with my vet about all of this, but she was just so relieved to hear that Peanut was finally eating. So really I am looking for opinions from people who really know how picky these little ones can be. 

Also, Bil jac adult has just as much fat as bil jac puppy, which is another concern since I am about to introduce an adult food. Should I do half bil jac and half Canidae (or any better recomendation).

Whew! Sorry this is so long. It'll never happen again







It's my first real post! Thanks so much in advance to anyone who reads this whole thing!!
Alissa


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi used to chew on her feet. It is a sign of allergies. Could be that Peanut is allergic to something in the food. I feed Lexi Innova. She loves it! Innova There is a tab on that site to find a store near you.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for that site Lexi's mom!! I like the fruit and veggies in it too.
Alissa


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey lil peanut!! Don't worry about your post. It wasnt long. You don't know what a long post is until you start reading DMZ dogs' post! LOL! She's a lover of the english language!

Right now my babies are on biljacs and Noriko's feet are funky looking too--exactly like how you describe Peanuts! Cloud chews on his feet too but not like Noriko. I already bought Natural balance (Dick van ****'s???) so when the biljacs is up, they'll start on that. I've been giving them pieces of it and they seem to love it!

I've tried Science Diet, Eukanuba, Nutro max, and biljacs. It doesnt hurt trying. I had to return the nutro max because they didnt like it at all. 

How old is lil Peanut?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 16 2004, 12:32 PM
> *So I did some research on holistic foods and came up with Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance (sold at some Petco's--check their website to see which stores carry it), O&M (www.ompetproducts.com/main.html) and I am on the look out for another holistic food--I can't seem to find one that I like.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23748*


[/QUOTE]

Brinkley is on Royal Canin holistic formula...Natural something...is says "holistic formula" right under the brand name...I got if off of petfooddirect.com. Just another holistic option...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks Buttercloud and Noriko and Nichole!! I've asked people with "real" dogs (so they say) and they don't really worry about dog food. They don't realize how small our dogs are, and honestly every bite they eat counts. I really love this site. This is exactly what I wanted-opinions from people who know malts! 

Peanut is 11 months old. Eating kibble has never been his favorite part of the day-used tissues from the trash, he seems to love.









Alissa


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 16 2004, 12:35 PM
> *Oops, that was something that I forgot to add...most places will take the food back if you baby doesn't like it.  I know that the O&M food (I bought it at a health food store) would take it back and even if the store didn't--right on the bag O&M states that if your dog doesn't like it they (O&M) will issue you a refund.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23750*


[/QUOTE]

I've donated honestly 50 pounds of food to a local animal shelter. Picky picky little Peanut!!







I love his anyways.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mine loves to dig the trash too! Drives me nuts! 
Mine use to not eat much either. That was when I left the food out all day. Now, if they don't eat it when I put it out, I pick it up and wait until dinner time! 
That's AWESOME that you donated the food to the shelter!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 16 2004, 12:32 PM
> *I was feeding him Bil-Jac's and he did like it, but then after much research I decided to go the holistic route not because I wasn't satisified with the food so much, but more because I have read about the MANY possible health problems that can occur in this breed.  Should something ever happen to Toby, I don't want that nagging thoughts in the back of mind saying, "What if you would have done this, this and this differently?"  My feelings are do the "right" thing now and then you won't have to regret it later knowing you did all you can.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23748*


[/QUOTE]

Well said, Nicole. I adopted Lady at 4&1/2 and she has a ton of health problems. I often wonder if I had gotten her as a puppy and her nutrition was better during those first important years, if any of them could have been prevented. As our mothers said (or at least mine did!) "You are what you eat!

Peanut's mom, allergies or not, what I don't like about Biljac is that the first and main ingredient listed is chicken by-products. Meat by-products are everything BUT meat:

The protein used in pet food comes from a variety of sources. When cattle, swine, chickens, lambs, or other animals are slaughtered, the choice cuts such as lean muscle tissue are trimmed away from the carcass for human consumption. However, about 50% of every food-producing animal does not get used in human foods. Whatever remains of the carcass -- bones, blood, intestines, lungs, ligaments, and almost all the other parts not generally consumed by humans -- is used in pet food, animal feed, and other products. These "other parts" are known as "by-products," "meat-and-bone-meal," or similar names on pet food labels.
From the Animal Protection Institute study "What's Really in Pet Foods?"

Bil Jac also contains corn which is found in cheaper foods and can cause allergies.

Do you have any upscale pet shops in your area? Most of them have small sample bags of the premium foods you can try before you buy. You can go to the various websites and do a little research, then see what Peanut likes. The higher quality foods won't have wheat, corn and soy which are the top 3 allergens.

My Lady also has allergies (inhaled and some food) and my vet had me add fish oil to her diet to boost her immune system. I like the 3V caps because they come in small, Maltese-sized capsules. I order them from Revival, but many other catalogues carry them, too.

http://www1.revivalanimal.com/index.cfm?De...1&Product_ID=60


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 16 2004, 01:18 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Thanks! I am off to check it out!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23770
[/B][/QUOTE]


Here is the link to it on the petfooddirect site...

Natural Blend by Royal Canin


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Lexi's mom... when was Lexi chewing on her feet? Kodie just started that... and i havent switched food on him since 8 months ago... I thought maybe he was bord.. because he only does it when i'm not paying attention to him.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2004)

Some of you in the East are mentioning brands we don't have here in California. I do use Natural Balance though -- the rolls (like sausage) lamb flavored. I cut it into little pieces and Tessa LOVES it -- that's her main dinner item. She has dry kibble during the day called Lotus, it's a natural product also... but maybe not distributed widely. She also still likes her Eukanuba puppy once in a while.... it's around for her to snack on if she wants it. She likes to nibble here and there but only eats non-stop when I put down the Natural Balance sausage at night.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Biting feet is not only caused by allergies. I thought the same thing because Fantasia bites her toenails and feet. She bites them down to a point and it's like a cat scratch! I asked the vet about it and was told that it can also be from nervousness or just plain boredom. I have to ask my new vet about it though because Fantasia seems to chew way too often and it's ruining her nails. I have to trim them all the time and they are still really sharp! 
Anyway Fantasia was also a picky eater and the vet was thrilled when Fantasia started eating too. Although it was Iams (not the best out there and I just recently found out from this forum that they test on animals), she was actually eating SOMETHING. Then Marj gave me a list of some good foods and sent me some samples (I couldn't find anyplace near here that had them). Fantasia loved the Canidae and the Wellness. But she hated the Pinnacle and would go anywhere near the two kinds I tried. She would pick through the little piles of dog food that I made and only eat the Canidae and the Wellness. First I tried one of each kind. She would not eat either kind of the Pinnacle but she did happily eat the Canidae and the Wellness. Then I put one of each in a line like this . . . . . and she went down the line and only ate the Canidae and the Wellness. Then I put them all in a pile and put the Wellness and the Canidae at the bottom and the Pinnacle on the top. She rummaged through and only ate the Canidae and the Wellness. She got to the point where she treated the Wellness like a treat. I did my research and found that the Wellness was more fattening so you had to feed less of it. Fantasia was a big eater when it came to the Wellness so I knew that wasn't an option so we went with the Canidae. We started giving her the Wellness as a treat (one at a time type thing) and she was happy as a clam. But our local store that sells the Canidae doesn't sell Wellness in small bags so when we ran out of the sample that was it for her treats lol. They only sell Wellness in those HUGE bags here. Oh well at least they had the Canidae in the smaller bags. Think they come in 6lb bags. 
Anyway good luck with whatever you choose and I hope the feet biting stops.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 16 2004, 12:53 PM
> *Lexi's mom... when was Lexi chewing on her feet?  Kodie just started that... and i havent switched food on him since 8 months ago... I thought maybe he was bord.. because he only does it when i'm not paying attention to him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23780*


[/QUOTE]

Lexi started doing it in Aug/Sept. She's not doing it anymore. I think it was fall allergies. The vet said to give her benidryl(sp?) to help with it. I only did this if she was really biting at them.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Dec 16 2004, 12:45 PM
> *Like Nicole mentioned I  have also heard too that it is good to mix foods or switch brands since some might have or lacking something that another brand has or does not have.  We change foods  all the time here, basically for that reason.  Also too to give the kids a different taste - variety the spice of life
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Has anyone tried the Innova EVO? I had looked at it but wasn't sure if it was a good food.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Madeline_@Dec 16 2004, 01:55 PM
> *Some of you in the East are mentioning brands we don't have here in California. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23781*


[/QUOTE]

I believe Breeders Choice, which makes Pinnacle and Avoderm, is a small Southern California company.

I bet you just aren't looking in the right places. Most pet stores, including Petsmart, don't carry the premium foods made from human grade ingredients. You have to go to upscale pet stores/boutiques. Most companies have a store locator on their website.

Another great food to consider is Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul. 

http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Dec 16 2004, 02:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe Breeders Choice, which makes Pinnacle and Avoderm, is a small Southern California company.

I bet you just aren't looking in the right places. Most pet stores, including Petsmart, don't carry the premium foods made from human grade ingredients. You have to go to upscale pet stores/boutiques. Most companies have a store locator on their website.

Another great food to consider is Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul. 

http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23791
[/B][/QUOTE]


Our Petco sells the holistic food I am using...but not the petsmart.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most allergies are inhalent allergies, not food, but it wouldn't hurt to do a food trial anyways. Corn and wheat are common allergens. A lot of great foods like Innova and Natural Balance have already been suggested. I also like California Natural and Wellness. Not every food works for every dog.

Is your dog underweight? If so, has a medical condition, like liver shunt, been ruled out?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Dec 16 2004, 12:14 PM
> *Hi everyone!
> 
> Now, I've been through the old posts about dog food, and I've read through other info online, but I am just plain confused.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I have tried so many different foods and maxi still only wants to eat the pedigree puppy lamb and rice and than i put some broiled roasted white of the chicken on top of it and he eats it...i have tried eukunuba and wellness he will eat it sometimes but he likes what he likes , I have noticed his stool has gotten better as maxi can have watery stool more than he doesnt have it
i also notice with maxi that he licks everything the air if he can so i buy him a ton of chew bones , he drives me crazy cause sometimes he will go without eating
so i give him the nutri cal if i see he hasnt eaten all day
he has started to eat his IAMs kibble again which is why i think his stool is harder


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Dec 16 2004, 01:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that holistic? Also, do they have only canned food? Toby eats so little that the can would go to waste before he got through it all.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23798
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just started feeding Tuffy this brand and it does come in kibble form. He loves it but truthfully, he's not super picky so it's hard to tell if it's a good food or not. Since he's been on it he's started eating poop again so now I'm thinking of changing him again. I don't know if it's holistic or not.. Could someone explain what it means if a dog food is holisitc?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 16 2004, 03:10 PM
> *Another great food to consider is Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul.
> http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23791*


[/QUOTE]

This is what Sylphide eats (the kibble), she had the puppy food first and is now on the adult. She LOVES it.

Sylphide was SUPER finicky. It took months to find the food she would eat (besides fresh chicken breast). We went through all the gourmet, natural, holistic, you name it brands until we tried this one. I went to our specialty pet shop and explained that she just wouldn't touch any dry food--and they recommended this. It's actually no more expensive than your average brand and uses fresh, human grade chicken as the primary ingredient.

We mix it with fresh cooked meats or poultry.

Our patience has paid off. Sylphide now has an excellent appetite.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I must have tried almost every premium brand of dog food out there. I hear a lot of people recommending Innova and Wellness. They were good but I no long feed it. Innova caused really soft stools and Wellness...mine wouldn't eat it after a few months. 

I now feed Royal Canin Yorkshire 28. All my kids LOVE LOVE it. It does wonders for their coats too. I have recommended this to many of my friends and they love it as well.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 16 2004, 04:54 PM
> *I must have tried almost every premium brand of dog food out there.  I hear a lot of people recommending Innova and Wellness.  They were good but I no long feed it.  Innova caused really soft stools and Wellness...mine wouldn't eat it after a few months.
> 
> I now feed Royal Canin Yorkshire 28.  All my kids LOVE LOVE it.  It does wonders for their coats too.  I have recommended this to many of my friends and they love it as well.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, I may give that one a try. Kallie was on Innova for quite a while and her stools were nice and firm. I took her off it for a low calorie food for a while since the vet said she needed to lose a little weight. I feed Catcher Royal Canin but it has brewer's rice in it which is a cheap filler.... other than that, it seems to have "nice" ingredients. Catcher loves it. 

I'm feeding Kallie the Newman's Own Organic food which she likes a lot.... I like the fact that they use hormone and antiobiotic free chicken.....


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I changed Lacey's food to Natural Balance. She has always been a good little eater but she loves this stuff. I bought the dry kibble...Venison and Brown Rice Formula. There is a sticker on the bag that says it is for allergies, "Allergy Formula." I also bought the food that is in the rolls. I buy the small rolls, 3 different flavors...chicken, beef and turkey. Everyday I give Lacey a different flavor. She eats all of it at one sitting. She even begs for more! Before this food I feed her Royal Canin and she was happy with it but she just loves the Natural Balance. She has been eating it for about a month now and she hasn't gotten tried of it yet. There are also treats that Lacey will do anything for. They are called Natural Balance Roll a Rounds. I found the food and treats at Petco. Tried Petsmart but that store didn't carry. Lacey is 10 months old now and the vet said she was gaining to much weight and to change her to adult food. She has lost a little bit of weight but I think that has more to do with my husband not giving her people food. 

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/products/dogfood.html


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs liked the Natural Balance rolls as well! It is a great treat. LOL I miss having fun dog treats in the house. Mikey is not allowed to eat much of anything...not that he would anyways...I tend to buy tasty treats like Tiny Tots or the rolls very rarely for the big dogs and Jonathan. Most of the time, they all have cheese since Mikey can have that.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im feeding jongee wellness, i tried solid gold ,but she liked the wellness better

but now i mix the wellness with a little of DickVan and she loves that more than wellness,, i think coz Dickvan's smell is much stronger..she picks out all the dickvan first and gobbles it up..

but after switching to wellness her stool had very very little smell,but after mixing the Dickvan and some solidgold i still have some left over, her poop is smelly again..


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

I know this is taboo but I been feeding my dogs Purina One Lamb ana Rice for over a year with absolutely no problems. They love it, their faces are not brown, their stools are firm and they onle go #2 once a day. I hope I don't get banned for this


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Dec 17 2004, 06:19 AM
> *I know this is taboo but I been feeding my dogs Purina One Lamb ana Rice for over a year with absolutely no problems. They love it, their faces are not brown, their stools are firm and they onle go #2 once a day. I hope I don't get banned for this
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









How DARE you?!







LOL-J/K if you go-I go! I fed Brinkley Purina Pro Plan for a long time with no problems. In fact-the end of that jug is mixed with his royal canin holistic stuff. Brinkley doesn't gobble anything up except people food. -_- He only eats his kibble and cleans his bown every few days, and never in one sitting. He is not underweight...vet says perfect for his size...but really wish I could find something that he would EAT and that was convenient and not too pricey! (Besides whole rolls of toilet paper, kleenex etc.)


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 17 2004, 06:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










How DARE you?!







LOL-J/K if you go-I go! I fed Brinkley Purina Pro Plan for a long time with no problems. In fact-the end of that jug is mixed with his royal canin holistic stuff. Brinkley doesn't gobble anything up except people food. -_- He only eats his kibble and cleans his bown every few days, and never in one sitting. He is not underweight...vet says perfect for his size...but really wish I could find something that he would EAT and that was convenient and not too pricey! (Besides whole rolls of toilet paper, kleenex etc.)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23915
[/B][/QUOTE]
They are the kings of tissue eating...What's up with that? Do you think it's some kind of deficiency :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com+Dec 17 2004, 06:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
They are the kings of tissue eating...What's up with that? Do you think it's some kind of deficiency :new_Eyecrazy:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23917
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think it is BRAT! LOL

The other day my son was helping me look for my daughter's shoe...we were late leaving and he yelled.."Mom, come here...." I thought..."great, a poo pile or something







." So I went and looked....Brinkley had somehow hi-jacked a WHOLE roll of new toilet paper from the bathroom and taken it into the corner behind and under the table and torn it to SHREDS! It was a MESS! I couldn't help but laugh b/c I suddenly tried to imagine him finding it in the bathroom floor, or on the back of the toilet and thinking







he had hit the mother-load of all tissue paper naughtiness!!!







Then I tried to imagine him wagging that big 'ol roll of tissue into the livingroom and under the table (obviously hiding his endeavors







)...it was just too funny! But, a mess!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 17 2004, 07:07 AM
> *...it was just too funny! But, a mess!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23921*


[/QUOTE]

yeah same here, jongee wasnt really interested in toilet paper until the day i gave her those brown paper rolls after u finish up a toielt paper roll..

i just gave it to her to play with for 2 min and i took it away

after that she loves playing with the toilet paper and shreds it into pieces when she brings it to the living room..i usually say NO! when i catch her, but then i just look into her eyes and it seems soo sad coz im not allowing her to have fun


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Dec 16 2004, 04:54 PM
> *I must have tried almost every premium brand of dog food out there.  I hear a lot of people recommending Innova and Wellness.  They were good but I no long feed it.  Innova caused really soft stools and Wellness...mine wouldn't eat it after a few months.
> 
> I now feed Royal Canin Yorkshire 28.  All my kids LOVE LOVE it.  It does wonders for their coats too.  I have recommended this to many of my friends and they love it as well.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have fed Royal Canin to my cats for years with great luck. Unfortunately, since Waltham started marketing it in the US (and came out with all the different forumlas), they have added cheaper ingredients, like brewers yeast as Kallie and Catchers mom said, and also corn. I would never have known until my local pet boutique stopped carrying it and told me that was the reason why.

It's still good food and my cats still love it, but corn is one of the top allergens for dogs so it's something to be aware of.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com+Dec 17 2004, 05:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
They are the kings of tissue eating...What's up with that? Do you think it's some kind of deficiency :new_Eyecrazy:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23917
[/B][/QUOTE]
Caesar is the same way with toilet paper, paper towels, napkins, dryer sheets....it drives me nuts! If he gets a hold of something he will just run with it and shred it!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi was 15 months on wed and i still feed him puppy food is that bad thats what he likes pedigree puppy and the iams kibbles 1-12months?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Dec 17 2004, 08:32 AM
> *Maxi was 15 months on wed and i still feed him puppy food is that bad thats what he likes pedigree puppy and the iams kibbles 1-12months?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23940*


[/QUOTE]
I heard it isnt the best for them because it has more protein or something that a puppy needs but not an adult. But I am not for sure, seems like i heard that somewhere.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Dec 17 2004, 09:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it isnt the best for them because it has more protein or something that a puppy needs but not an adult. But I am not for sure, seems like i heard that somewhere.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23941
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think it is more calories...I think if you keep feeding them puppy food it can make them fat. I think!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 17 2004, 10:00 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I think it is more calories...I think if you keep feeding them puppy food it can make them fat. I think!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23959
[/B][/QUOTE]


ok than i better start with the adult food although i still think of him as a baby


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 16 2004, 06:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I may give that one a try. Kallie was on Innova for quite a while and her stools were nice and firm. I took her off it for a low calorie food for a while since the vet said she needed to lose a little weight. I feed Catcher Royal Canin but it has brewer's rice in it which is a cheap filler.... other than that, it seems to have "nice" ingredients. Catcher loves it. 

I'm feeding Kallie the Newman's Own Organic food which she likes a lot.... I like the fact that they use hormone and antiobiotic free chicken.....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23858
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom+Jan 4 2005, 06:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27598
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, gotta admit I am a food snob. My babies would never eat a food that anyone could buy at the big chain petstores. I paid premium dollars at the specialty stores or by mail order. Well, due to the rush of the holidays, and many online suppliers being closed over the holidays, I found myself in Petsmart looking for dog food. I remembered Charmypoos and K/C moms posts so I bought 3 bags of Royal Canin for my boys. The mini adult 27, the mini puppy, and the Yorkshire Terrier. I LOVE it. After several days of feeding this stuff, my boys poos are firm and less stinky, (they go on pads in the house), and best of all they eat less of it. They seem much more satisfied with this food. They were always hungry on other foods (and pooped way more because of it). They also seem to enjoy the flavor more, and I like that the pieces are so small. I hope I still like this stuff in a few weeks, cause it is easily available and way cheaper than paying for shipping costs!
Quincymom


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady can't eat Royal Canin because she is diabetic and needs a special diet, but my Siamese cats LOVE it!


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey All..
Finally back on line after the busy holidays. 

My problem with Mugsy is that he doesn't seem to like his food as much as the cat's Purina Cat Chow! He is always sneeking into the cat's food and eating it. He loves it & prefers it over his food. I am sure it's not the best thing for him to be eating! The food I bought for him is the Eukanuba Lamb & Rice. He was on the Eukanuba regular stuff, but I changed to the Lamb & Rice hoping he would like it better. He does seem to like it a bit better, but still not as much as the cat's food! Any ideas or products you would recommend that is good for him and that he actually likes? I will say that he does have normal poo-poo and no adverse effects from the cat food...but still!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Nanny_@Jan 5 2005, 08:18 AM
> *Hey All..
> Finally back on line after the busy holidays.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Caesar is the same way. He would much rather eat the cat food, I think it is because he knows it is what the cats eat. :lol: We have a cat tree, a carpeted thing that is i think 6 feet tall and has different plat forms for the cats to sit on and we just put their food up on one of the platforms. That way Caesar can't get it, but if I drop a piece of their food while refilling their bowl, he will get that food before I get a chance to pick it up, even if he acts not hungry with his own food.







I don't think you are supposed to let them eat a lot of cat food though because it has more fat in it, I think, or more of something that is good for cats but not for dogs. Watch out for the litter box too. Seems like dogs like to eat cat poo because it has nitrates in it. Caesar has stolen a few from the box a couple times it is soooooo grossssss!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cats are true carnivores and dogs are not so cats need much more protien in their diets than dogs do The percentage of protein in their food is too high for dogs. Too much protein can be hard on the kidneys, especially as a dog gets older.

I don't know if cat food really tastes any better than dog food, though. Can a dog really tell that he's getting gyped in the protein department?

I think it's just a "dog thing", what I call cat envy. Dogs are convinced that every thing the cat has is better, that cats are treated better. Afterall, would you put a 6 foot tree in your living room for your dog? Of course not - and your dog knows it.
So they go through life pining for cat food, knowing they are not special enough to deserve it. 

Of course, it's the cats who gave them this inferiority complex in the first place!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Nanny_@Jan 5 2005, 09:18 AM
> *Hey All..
> Finally back on line after the busy holidays.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Nanny, as everyone on SM can probably tell, I'm a maniac for promoting premium dog food. I hate to sound like a "broken record" but.....









I took a look at the ingredients of Eukanuba Lamb and Rice and you might want to look for a food with more wholesome ingredients and less fat. It has a whopping 35% fat. That is an extremely high amount of fat. Catcher's puppy food, which normally is higher in fat, has 20%; Kallie's Newman's Own Adult food has 12%. The 2nd ingredient is a cheap filler, Brewer's Rice; then comes corn meal (corn is a known dog allergin). Look at the ingredient's of Newman's Own below the Eukanuba and you can see the difference.

*Ingredients - Eukanuba*
Lamb, Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Fish Meal (source of fish oil), Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Dried Egg Product, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Natural Chicken Flavor, Brewers Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine, Dicalcium Phosphate, Rosemary Extract 

Caloric Distribution 
Protein 23%...Fat 35%...Carbohydrate 42% 

*Newman's Own:*

*Ingredients - Newman's Own Organics Adult Kibble*
Chicken, Organic Barley, Organic Rice, Organic Milo, Organic Oats, Organic Ground Flax Seed, Chicken Meal, Organic Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Naturally Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid and Rosemary), Organic Carrots, Organic Potatoes, Calcium Phosphate, Sea Salt, Potassium Chloride, Kelp, Parsley, Dehydrated Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Zinc), Choline Chloride, Iron Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Iron), Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Manganese), Copper Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Copper), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Ascorbate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Cobalt Proteinate (Source of Chelated Cobalt), Potassium Iodide, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Sodium Selenite.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:

Crude Protein................21.0% (min)
Crude Fat......................12.0% (min)
Crude Fiber.....................4.5% (max)
Moisture........................10.0% (max)


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom+Jan 4 2005, 09:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, gotta admit I am a food snob. My babies would never eat a food that anyone could buy at the big chain petstores. I paid premium dollars at the specialty stores or by mail order. Well, due to the rush of the holidays, and many online suppliers being closed over the holidays, I found myself in Petsmart looking for dog food. I remembered Charmypoos and K/C moms posts so I bought 3 bags of Royal Canin for my boys. The mini adult 27, the mini puppy, and the Yorkshire Terrier. I LOVE it. After several days of feeding this stuff, my boys poos are firm and less stinky, (they go on pads in the house), and best of all they eat less of it. They seem much more satisfied with this food. They were always hungry on other foods (and pooped way more because of it). They also seem to enjoy the flavor more, and I like that the pieces are so small. I hope I still like this stuff in a few weeks, cause it is easily available and way cheaper than paying for shipping costs!
Quincymom
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27668
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well, it has been a couple of weeks and I am now searching for another food to try. The Royal Canin caused terrible red/brown stains around Quincys mustache and chin where he licks, he never had these before. He doesn't tearstain anymore since I got his eyes fixed, but little Jonas, (puppy, teething, bad tear stainer), is now one solid red/brown face, from eyebrows to chin. The only thing that changed is the food. Guess it is back to the old mail order and shipping charges.... Oh well
Quincymom


----------

